# Logiciel de création site web sous Mac 10.7 Lion



## guille74annecy (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous, 
Je suis possésseur d 'un MacBook Pro avec OSX Lion et aimerais savoir si il y a un logiciel gratiut pour creer un site internet avec photo et video de longue durée (30 à 40 min) sur se type d'exploitation.
Je vous remercie a tous pour votre aide.


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Août 2011)

heu y en a à Paris je crois...

... :hein:

_Référence au titre : Lyon
Bon ok je sors..._


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Août 2011)

A Bordeaux aussi...


----------



## guille74annecy (10 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> A Bordeaux aussi...





Simbouesse a dit:


> heu y en a à Paris je crois...
> 
> ... :hein:
> 
> ...



Bonsoir, je vous remercie pour vos réponse qui pour le moment m'aide fortement ??!!  je pense que tous le monde peut faire des erreurs et alors ! 
Merci a d'autre de m'aider pour résoudre ce problème !


----------



## Nicolarts (11 Août 2011)

Si tu ne sais pas coder les codes en HTML&PHP...

Prends ce logiciel RapidWeaver qui est facile à créer et il s'adoptera les vidéos ce que tu vas faire ! 

Bonne chance pour ton nouveau site ;-)


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Août 2011)

guille74annecy a dit:


> Bonsoir, je vous remercie pour vos réponse qui pour le moment m'aide fortement ??!!  je pense que tous le monde peut faire des erreurs et alors !
> Merci a d'autre de m'aider pour résoudre ce problème !


 
oooh c'était pas méchant... (humour quand tu nous tiens...) 

Sinon, en effet RapidWeaver est un bon logiciel mais je crois que c'est une période d'essai qui est gratuite est après il est payant...


----------



## guille74annecy (11 Août 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> oooh c'était pas méchant... (humour quand tu nous tiens...)
> 
> Sinon, en effet RapidWeaver est un bon logiciel mais je crois que c'est une période d'essai qui est gratuite est après il est payant...





Nicolarts a dit:


> Si tu ne sais pas coder les codes en HTML&PHP...
> 
> Prends ce logiciel RapidWeaver qui est facile à créer et il s'adoptera les vidéos ce que tu vas faire !
> 
> Bonne chance pour ton nouveau site ;-)



Merci pour vos réponses, je pense que je vais télécharger le logiciel que vous proposez et je vais le tester 
Désolé pour la remarque du haut mais c'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de forum où l'on pose des questions et les gens ne réponde même pas a ce que l'on a demandé et cela est agaçant !? :rateau:
Enfin ! merci encore ! je vous informe si ce logiciel me convient.
cordialement !


----------



## Nicolarts (11 Août 2011)

Bon test


----------



## rvincent54 (11 Août 2011)

Salut

Pour ma part j'ai utilisé iweb, simple, facile d'accès. Pas besoin de grandes connaissances.
Intégration des photos, vidéos grâce aux liens avec iphoto et quicktime.

C'est très basic, mais bien utile pour débuter.

voilà un aperçu : http://www.secourisme54.com

depuis peu sinon je re travaille le site sous dreamweaver... un peu plus complexe mais beaucoup plus de possibilités.


----------



## guille74annecy (12 Août 2011)

rvincent54 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai utilisé iweb, simple, facile d'accès. Pas besoin de grandes connaissances.
> Intégration des photos, vidéos grâce aux liens avec iphoto et quicktime.
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse, je fait le test sur RapidWeaver mais très bridé sans licence !
Et pour i web comment tu fait pour publier ton site web sans passer par Mobile Me car sur mon MacBook Pro Core i7 OS Lion, il ne reconnait pas mon mot de passe et identifiant Apple et pourtant j'ai suivie les démarches donnée sur l'aide de Mobile Me en cas de problème  !? :rateau: Merci de ton aide !


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Août 2011)

Pour publier ton site il faut que tu ai un espace perse en ligne.
Le service MobileMe te le permet, mais tu peux en avoir ailleurs gratuitement.

Je viens de trouver ce site qui à l'air de répertorier les sites qui peuvent t'offrir un hébergement gratuit.

Tu y trouveras certainement ton bonheur !

C'est par ici...


----------



## guille74annecy (12 Août 2011)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Pour publier ton site il faut que tu ai un espace perse en ligne.
> Le service MobileMe te le permet, mais tu peux en avoir ailleurs gratuitement.
> 
> Je viens de trouver ce site qui à l'air de répertorier les sites qui peuvent t'offrir un hébergement gratuit.
> ...



Merci pour ta réponse, mais j'ai déjas un hébergement chez Free et donc un hébergement gratuit et 10GO de stockage + base MySQL, etc... J'ai juste besoin d'aide sur i web pour publier mon site et le transférer sur le serveur de mon hébergeur car je ne voit pas dans le menu de i web la fonction transférer en HTML afin de déposer tous les fichiers sur le serveur Free.
Merci de ton aide.


----------



## flippy (12 Août 2011)

Bonjour. Pour transférer ton site vers Free, tu dois *passer impérativement par le FTP*. Tu peux donc utiliser n'importe quel client FTP et envoyer *TOUS* tes fichiers [dossiers] constituant ton site vers ton espace Free. Par exemple _Filezilla_ qui est gratos ou _Fetch_ [ou iWeb -que je n'utilise pas -  qui doit bien avoir quelque part cette fonction]. Il te suffira pour atteindre ton espace de mettre _ftpperso.free.fr_ pour l'host (server), ton _login_ et ton _mot de passe_ (répertoriés chez Free), le tout en mode "passif" ou "automatique" et le tour est joué............


----------



## koeklin (13 Août 2011)

Bonjour

1. il existe une partie du forum qui est réservée à iWeb
2. Et à moins que ça ait changé récemment, il n'est pas nécessaire d'utiliser un client-FTP pour publier un site fait avec iWeb sur Free, iWeb a déjà son module de transfert. Voici un tuto :
http://sd55.free.fr/wordpress/?p=168


----------



## rvincent54 (13 Août 2011)

Pour publier avec iWeb tu crées un site internet et dans les paramètres de ce site tu entres tes id/mdp ftp que free a du te fournir. Puis il te suffit de publier le site et son contenu


----------



## kikiko789 (20 Août 2011)

Je suis sous lion et mon dreamweaver 8 refuse de s'ouvrir car " les applications powerpc ne sont plus prises en charge"
dois-je retourner sur sléo pour continuer à utiliser dreamwever ou il y a un truc??


----------



## subsole (20 Août 2011)

kikiko789 a dit:


> Je suis sous lion et mon dreamweaver 8 refuse de s'ouvrir car " les applications powerpc ne sont plus prises en charge"
> dois-je retourner sur sléo pour continuer à utiliser dreamwever ou il y a un truc??



Bonjour,
Avec Lion c'est l'abandon de Rosetta (l'émulateur PPC de SL) , donc exit les vieux programmes PPC.
Deux solutions:
Retour à SL, ou acheter Le dernier Dreamweaver CS5.5.


----------



## kikiko789 (20 Août 2011)

Merci pr ta réponse.
Tout mon site est fait sur dream.
Tu es sûr que cela va fonctionner avec la new version?
Je ne voudrais pas faire des frais pour rien ou alors.....je peux pê le trouver gratos qlq part??


----------



## iDomi (20 Août 2011)

Sur le site d'Adobe tu dois pouvoir télécharger une version d'essai


----------



## Nicolarts (21 Août 2011)

kikiko789 a dit:


> Merci pr ta réponse.
> Tout mon site est fait sur dream.
> Tu es sûr que cela va fonctionner avec la new version?
> Je ne voudrais pas faire des frais pour rien ou alors.....je peux pê le trouver gratos qlq part??



La dernier version (CS5.5) fontionne bien sur Lion... Tu n'as plus que tester ! 

Si tu crées ton site avec HTML alors tu peux prendre KompoZer qui est gratuit et fonctionne bien sur Lion !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2011)

Il y a aussi des logicels de blog (wordpress, dotclear, etc) qui ont des plugins pour créer des galeries. Suffit de trouver un hébergeur avec php (perso je suis chez OVH, mais il y en a des gratuits comme Free). Avantage : le logiciel tourne sur le serveur, et tout se gère via une page d'administration, il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir son ordi avec soi pour publier des articles.


----------



## kikiko789 (22 Août 2011)

ok
et pour mes fichiers access??
comment puis je revenir à SL
Réinstaller  ou restaurer à une date ultérieure?
Je ne sais où cliquer pour restaure tout le système


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2011)

Tu t'es trompé de sujet non?


----------



## kikiko789 (22 Août 2011)

A part me dire que je me trompe de sujet, on me renvoie d'Hérode à Pilate, c'est pas comique!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2011)

Pour revenir à SL, tu as déjà ouvert un sujet. 

Je ne comprends pas bien&#8230; Tu lis des fichiers access avec Dreamweaver? C'est juste pour faire des tableaux?

Les fichiers access, si ils ne sont pas trop complexe peuvent être ouvert dans OpenOffice ou LibreOffice (garder une copie des fichiers avant au cas où). De là tu peux les exporter en html et les reprendre dans dreamweaver. 

Avec un bête copier-coller ça devrait marcher également&#8230;


----------



## kikiko789 (22 Août 2011)

non
J'ai fait mon site avec dreamweaver: là, j'ai compris: Lion ne prend plus en charge powerpc: donc c'est foutu.

Je travaille aussi sous windows avec access .
Sous s léopard, mes fichiers access apparaissaient dans mes documents mac avec le sigle access.
Quand je cliquais pour les ouvrir, windows et parralles s'ouvraient automatiquement.
Maintenant ce n'est plus le cas, je ne sais plus ouvrir ces fichiers par le mac.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2011)

Ah OK, regarde du côté de parallels, ils ont fait une mise à jour pour Lion.


----------



## Krister (23 Août 2011)

Netbeans, gratuit et performant y'a tout pour faire du bon boulot.


----------



## newatmac (7 Septembre 2011)

Il n'y a rien de mieux que de coder son site à la main.

Dreamweaver en mode code/split, bbedit ou textmate.


----------



## guille74annecy (16 Janvier 2013)

Merci a tous pour vos réponses ! Mon site est créer ! sa fonctionne a merveille !
J'ai finalement choisi iWeb comme solution sa donne de bon résultats !
Mais je vous laisse admirer le boulot par vous même : http://webguille.free.fr/
ou
http://tsaweb.free.fr/


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2013)

guille74annecy a dit:


> Mais je vous laisse admirer le boulot par vous même...


Bonjour,

 pas d'avis sur le contenu, mais c'est un désastre pour l'orthographe, ce qui met le visiteur en mauvaise disposition pour admirer le site.

Il faudrait corriger, ou faire corriger, les innombrables et énormes fautes.


----------



## guille74annecy (16 Janvier 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> pas d'avis sur le contenu, mais c'est un désastre pour l'orthographe, ce qui met le visiteur en mauvaise disposition pour admirer le site.
> 
> Il faudrait corriger, ou faire corriger, les innombrables et énormes fautes.



Eh oui ! c'est pas évidant l'orthographe ! mais je conçoit qu'il faut que je fasse corriger les erreurs mais merci pour la visu sur mes sites !


----------



## boubou777 (16 Janvier 2013)

guille74annecy a dit:


> Merci a tous pour vos réponses ! Mon site est créer ! sa fonctionne a merveille !
> J'ai finalement choisi iWeb comme solution sa donne de bon résultats !
> Mais je vous laisse admirer le boulot par vous même : http://webguille.free.fr/
> ou
> http://tsaweb.free.fr/



un conseil ne laisse pas trainer ta vidéo avec l'Aston Martin si les flics passent par là tu auras des soucis


----------

